
Authorize.net Goes Down, E-Commerce Vendors Left Hanging - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/03/authorizenet-goes-under-e-commerce-vendors-left-hanging/?awesm=tcrn.ch_58e&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_medium=tcrn.ch-twitter&utm_source=direct-tcrn.ch
======
eli
Existing discussion here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=686041>

